# Tangential Toolholder



## Hawkeye (Dec 25, 2013)

I use my tangential toolholder on the 9" lathe so much that I had to  make one to fit the big Storebro lathe.

I opted for a 5/16" HSS cutter, so I used a 1/4" endmill to cut the  groove. It's set at 12[SUP]o[/SUP] left and 12[SUP]o[/SUP] forward. When I first got into this  hobby, I assumed that if you wanted a 5/16" groove, you would use a  5/16" endmill. If you do, you get a sloppy, oversized groove as the bit  pulls off to one side. By cutting a narrower groove down the middle and  then cutting to the line on each side, you get a truer groove with more  control.


 

A perfect slip fit.


 

When I made the first tangential, I also made a fixture to grind the cutter to the required 30* angle.


 

A double counterbore to make room for the clamp.


 


 

You can see the 12[SUP]o[/SUP] x 12[SUP]o[/SUP] angles on the cutter.


 

I borrowed the idea from another forum to blast the holder with crushed glass. Gives it a nice finish.


 

Tangential toolholders do a great job in both turning and facing operations.


----------

